# Our Yard Makeover, Part 6 - BBQ Cart



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is my sketch of a cart I intend to build as soon as all of this rain moves out.

The cart will sit by the BBQ pit and provide storage for my cooking pellets and utensils. It will also provide a shelf for a tub or crate or whatever.

The top will be 24 x 36 inches. Should make a nice work surface. I am currently searching for a source for cheep granite. That may or may not materialize. I am not paying $200 for a piece this small with a bull nose all around. So it may turn out to be just cut and polished. Or, I may put tile on top and grout it in, then seal it.

More pics coming soon.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur gonna run outta yard Mike...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike:

Have you tried talking to some contractors, that do kitchen remodel in your area. Maybe you can get a tearout from one of their jobs.

I did that for a small piece I needed a few years ago. Got the piece for free, just had to pay a guy to cut it for me... cost a case of beer.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> yur gonna run outta yard Mike...


I hear ya. That's what I am afraid of. :laugh2:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I gotta go build more back yard...you're killing me with all the work you're doing...I'm tired just reading about all your projects...keep up the good work...

BTW...have you considered a stained concrete top...? Super smooth surface...?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I gotta go build more back yard...you're killing me with all the work you're doing...I'm tired just reading about all your projects...keep up the good work...
> 
> BTW...have you considered a stained concrete top...? Super smooth surface...?


he's gonna have to buy out the neighborhood and turn it into yard...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty soon Mike'll be moving to a bigger plot and starting all over again.. lol

I just starting hitting granite places with measurements in hand and asked about remnants they had laying around. They all had em and the 4th place had a piece that could be cut to my size with a price I could live with.

HJ


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Danny's idea is a good one, the cut out for a sink is just about that size. A local stone or tile shop must have scraps that size also.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> Danny's idea is a good one, the cut out for a sink is just about that size. A local stone or tile shop must have scraps that size also.


I have the cutout for our sink but it isn't big enough. :frown:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Hope all your hard work doesn't float away in the rains. Sounds a bit rough in the general Houston area.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Hope all your hard work doesn't float away in the rains. Sounds a bit rough in the general Houston area.


Thanks. So far we are in great shape. Another 4 1/2 inches in our rain gauge overnight. 13.75 so far this past week. Thankfully, we have a good drainage system, and we are fairly close to the ship channel where the water drains to.

Forecast is calling for some sunshine this coming week. I sure hope so. Many folks are still flooded, some who have never flooded in twenty plus years.

As for me, I have two 8# pork shoulders thawed out sitting in the refrigerator that needs to go on the pit. Hope to do that Monday. Should be a pile of pulled pork for dinner next week. The original planning was to have a family get together today, but that didn't happen.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That's good news. 

You keep up that level of BBQ and smoking and we'll all have to raid Dan's stash and bring it to Houston for a gathering. >


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't forget the monument guys Mike! They make mistakes also...
J.B.Newall Memorials - A Commemorative Arts Company located in Vancouver,British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> That's good news.
> 
> You keep up that level of BBQ and smoking and we'll all have to raid Dan's stash and bring it to Houston for a gathering. >


I'm in...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> I'm in...


Well, given that Canadians are known to be kind and benevolent individuals perhaps Dan will live up to the reputation, bring his stash south and we can make a move in mass.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

At the rate your going Mike: 

Beautifully equipped YARD w/house


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And now for an update.

I have the cart built and ready for the top. :grin:

After checking around and mulling things over about what to use for the top, we finally made the decision today.

My thoughts were 1) granite, 2) DIY concrete or 3) ceramic tile using leftover pieces from our kitchen remodel.

On our ride about today, we found a place to make a granite top with rounded edges all around. It is supposed to be ready tomorrow evening! :surprise:

Hope to show the finished project soon.

And now for a few details. I built the cart using cedar bought at the local big box store for the legs, rails and stiles. I assembled four face frames - two ends and two sides, and a center frame - Then glued and nailed them together with a pneumatic nailer (15 gauge).

Then I used cedar fence pickets, cut to length, jointed and planed so both sides were smooth. I used a small roundover bit on the sides that meet to resemble a beadboard look.

The door was made in the same fashion. I built the face frame and then attached the picket pieces from the back side. Glue was used to help strengthen the door. To mount the door, I used Blum soft close hinges. :surprise::grin:

Pocket screws were used to assemble all of the frames.

Once it was all together, I added some stretchers across the top just like any cabinets I build. Lastly, I cut a piece of 3/4 inch plywood to cover the top. Glue and screws were used to attach the top. 

Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Mike but like I said..
you have got to be running out of yard...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking good, Mike. What you gonna finish it with?

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Looking good, Mike. What you gonna finish it with?
> 
> HJ


Pure 100% sunshine! :grin: Maybe next year I will soak it in Thompson's Water Seal.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> well done Mike but like I said..
> you have got to be running out of yard...


Got a little left.I have built a number of cedar coolers similar to the BBQ cart, but I/we don't have one. :surprise: Might have to throw another one together.

See sample pic below.

Then this evening, my wife spotted some dominoes made from 2x6's! :surprise::grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Got a little left.I have built a number of cedar coolers similar to the BBQ cart, but I/we don't have one. :surprise: Might have to thrown another one together.
> 
> See sample pic below.
> 
> Then this evening, my wife spotted some dominoes made from 2x6's! :surprise::grin:


can you make that yard of yours a two story...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooray! The granite top has been made and I have it on the cart. Sorry, no pics yet. :grin: Patience, grasshopper(s). :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS! It's Finished*

Just like the news. The cart is finished! Yee Haw!

Here are a few pics. It has been a rainy day, so I didn't get to move it outside and take pics.:frown:

I really like the granite. Bull nose all around, just like a kitchen island on wheels! 

Today, I made the two towel rack holders and mounted them. I think the 1 inch pvc pipe will work out well. All I have to do is slip off one of the caps and remove or replace the paper towel roll. And there is enough room for a regular towel also. After adding a couple of hooks to hold the tools in use, I am declaring this project complete.

I will get some pics when I move it out to the patio.
Happy in Stringerville this evening.
Mike


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job!!

Now that you got it perfected -- get your other half and start production. We can sell a bunch of them for $29.95, especially if we include a free roll of paper towels. 

Should we charge extra for shipping??

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Great job!!
> 
> Now that you got it perfected -- get your other half and start production. We can sell a bunch of them for $29.95, especially if we include a free roll of paper towels.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I bet we could sell a lot of them for $29.95! :surprise:

I am afraid this is a one off project. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Mike...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My BBQ cart is finished, all set up and ready for action! 

I am very pleased with the way it turned out.
Hope you like it
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now you have to add anti-theft to all your cool stuff...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Mike . I'm sure liking the granite top , and the paper towel holder is a great idea


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a great addition to any deck. i'll be stealing that design.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Got a little left.I have built a number of cedar coolers similar to the BBQ cart, but I/we don't have one. :surprise: Might have to throw another one together.
> 
> See sample pic below.
> 
> Then this evening, my wife spotted some dominoes made from 2x6's! :surprise::grin:


Oh wow! Do you have plans for that?? We need one! (I need more tools, dangit!!!) (Have to make a table, too)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No plans except for a few notes.
Sorry.


----------

